# Trans Hen...?



## CPT_Grover (Dec 12, 2016)

Hello,

Our hen Emo (la fleche) thinks she is a rooster. When we first brought her home we thought she was a rooster (we bought her as a hen for eggs). But she laid big white soft shelled eggs for a little while so she is definitely a she.

That hasn't stopped her from imitating the neighbor's rooster before we got our own and trying to mount the other hens. She stopped laying for a bit and then started laying in her sleep, as if she refuses to lay so it drops when she is on the roost.

We recently hatched a batch of eggs and occasionally she would go in and sit on them, still not laying any of her own. She does let the rooster mount her and actually they spend the most time together. She pretty much never leaves his side while the other hens wonder off.

Can anyone please help me with this really weird behavior? There are no health issues but I am just really curious what's caused it.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I've heard of hens imitating roosters when no other rooster was around but since you have a rooster,that isn't it.Your title says it all.She is a she that thinks she's a he.Maybe a little conversion therapy is needed...LOL


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I have a Polish that crows on occassion


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I had a Black Australorp change sex; stopped laying, growing spurs, had a sick crow. I culled and buried it.


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp (Feb 2, 2017)

It didn't change gender


----------

